# Arhh about to rip my hair out



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi everyone Shelleys been doing good for about month and now all of a sudden shes become a litle horror. Shes ripping everything up and getting into everything. Just today about an h2 hours after our walk she decided to put a hole in her trampoline bed. I do not know whats gotten into her. Everything is the same she gets the same amount of exercise,food,company and still she decides to chew and rip everything apart. Is she going through adolescence or is she to young shes 6 months old. Shes got plent of toys to play with but she chooses not to play with them over ripping up the fence,bed,mat etc. If she keeps going i'm going to muzzle her, Shes even trying to rip up Einsteins bedding. Bitter apple spray or other sprays do not work with her.

Also she has a bad habit of eatting very fast within a vew seconds her meal is gone. Putting balls in her bowl will not work. Cause she picks them up out of her bowl drops them of the ground and continues eating. Also on our walks shes forever searching for food or something she can eat, Be it a used bandaid,poo,dirt,off food,plastic,baloons you name it she will try to eat it. My mum & I think she may be malnutritioned which could be why shes always hungry,searching for food etc. If she is she was malnutritioned when she came to me from the breeders. Shes been like this from day one. Shes getting feed 1 1/2 cup of coprice in morning and 1 1/2 cup of coprice at night with 2 tablespoons on raw meat. Also they get bones twice a week and a raw egg once a week. I've even tryed uping her food but no matter how much you give her she still acts this way. 

She also still jumps on people we have tryed kneeing her in the chest this doesn't work, we have turned our backs on her and ignoring the behaviour and still she jumps. We do not give her any attention what so ever when she jumps. We say No jump and she listens but within 2 seconds she jumps up again. We have even walked inside not going back out for a few minutes but she jumps up again. We only give her attention when she has all four paws on the ground. She was doing well for a month and now this. The more exercise i give her the more she wants to destory things i know seems werid. I work with her daily telling her to sit,drop,stay and come for ten minutes mainly on how walks. When my boyfriend & I were away for the weekend my mum said sje was prefect she only dug a hole once in a blue moon. But now since i'm back shes been a real horror. Could our leaving have had something to do with the way shes acting now?


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds a bit like adolescent behaviour to me. Is she spayed? If not, she may be coming close to her first season, which may be a pointer to this unusual behaviour. 

For the food issue, I always put a little warm water with the dry food. Once soaked in, this can make fast eaters go a little more slowly. As for foraging, one of mine is a demon for it... he had a vet visit this week (induced vomiting) from sneaking off on the walk and finding a bin liner with a Care Home's roast dinner from the night before!!! 

The same dog pretty much wrecked our house at around the 6 months old stage, chewed everything!!! He is great now, but loves chewing sterilised bones.

Hang on in there, be consistent and things will hopefully get better soon.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

yes Shelleys spayed she was done a month ago at 5 months old.


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

I am having the same issue with Newton. He is now 8 months and recently he has been doing again some bad things he wasn't doing anymore. Just stick to the rule, she is testing you, just stay consistent, give the same reaction for the same bad habit.
Use the leash in the house every time she tries to jump, put your foot on it and say "no jump". It will go away eventually.
Hide the stuff she is destroying for a while, she will get over it.

Have you tried to bring her to the dog park? Newton spends a lot of energy there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would get a brakefast bowl or find something to slow her down on the eating. She is gobbling it so fast that she is not getting the nutrition she needs. It is just going right thru her. some people have put the food on a cookie sheet or put shredded lettuce over the food to make them have to dig around for it. I read someone here even put a steel chain in the bowl so they had to eat around it. And then you can put the chain in the dishwasher to clean it. 
Around that age, I think they do get alittle bratty like coming a teenager. Maybe on your walks you can give her a favorite toy to carry or keep her attention on you by giving little treats as she does well. 
Here is a link to the brakefast bowl. http://www.brake-fast.net/


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Adolescence can be a very trying time! 

As for the eating, some here have suggested spreading out the kibble on a large cookie baking sheet so she has to put some effort in to get to it. There are also toys that require the dog to work to get their food out, which is stimulating and keeps them occupied for a long while. Here is one that I have that was suggested by our trainer (the only caveat is that it works better on a carpeted floor as it tends to scoot and make a racket on hard surfaces): http://www.bustercube.com/

As to the behavior, you may need to step up the activity or change some of the activities you currently engage in to keep her stimulated. What about taking one of her kibble meals and making a training session out of it to work on the jumping and other skills? You can work through all the basics and use the kibbles as the rewards. I will even play hide and seek with mine by making them wait in one spot, then hiding and calling them to come. They run all over to find me and get their treat. If she is chewing on something, give her an "ah ah!", then reward her when she stops. After a while she'll associate not chewing with the reward.

I will say, I've struggled with the jumping too for Fergus and we're still working on it...


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone will see what i can do, I think shes going through adolescence right now. I took her to the vet today to see if there was an underlining problem causing her wanting to eat everything and anything she can get her paws on. They said its normal for goldens to be doing that. Einstein never did this when he was a puppy, I'm not used to having such a horror dog around. He didn't say anything about slowing her eatting down he just said let her go. He also said Shelley is about 2-3 kgs over weight. She will be 7 months this monday and weighs 53.2 lbs, He reccomends i only feed her 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup with 2 tablespoons of raw meat at night. He is not listening to a word i say i said if i drop her food down anymore we will not have a yard,grass,bed or anything like that left cause she will be mighty hungry. As it is shes acting like shes starving and eating things she shouldn't be eating. My Einstein was nothing like this when he was a puppy he was quiet happy with what he got. She gets plenty of exercise but even on our walks shes searching for food. At the lake she will eat the plants,mud and whatever else she finds. Shes also got mushy poos which the vet said is normal for puppies. 

I rang her breeder and found out her parents matured at around 18 months of age so thankfully i hope she matures around that age and gets out of this bad habit of wanting to eat everything and anything.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hang in there, I think it's quite normal behaviour and not necessarily anything to do with being hungry. I think all dogs can be opportunist feeders, and they don't always eat appropriate things...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

try to add green beens without salt in the food.They will fill her .I sew a special bowl for fas eaters in the Petsmart.Honey eats very quick too but i just add water to slow her down.It did work for us.Good luck with little monster.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are a few things you may want to try. 
First to slow down the dog's eating feed her from a muffin tin. Divide the food equally between all 12 compartments. A little bit of a pain but it will slow her down although it may not "look" like it is.
As for the amount. 53 lbs. alone does not tell the story. Height and body type also come in to play. At the end of this I will post a chart that may help you determine if she is overweight. Just remember to use your hands as a Golden's coat can make her appear heavier. What are the ingredients in coprice dog food? If it is not a good quality it the dog can be lacking certain needed things but still be overweight.
If not overweight I would increase her food. I am not familiar with coprice brand food, but 1 1/2 cups 2xday is not a lot for a puppy. I would increase at least another 1/2 cup - either raw meat or the kibble. This may help with eating everything in sight but it might help. You will need to keepe her under constant supervision to insure she does not get into something harmful. Some dogs go through life with a uncontrolable urge to eat something odd. My 12 year old is the BEST dog in the world but she can not help herself if she sees a tissue, if it is used even BETTER.
As for the jumping again it is normal for a pup. Try teaching her to jump up on you via a command like sit and down. Then when she does it on her own correct her. You must be consistent in NOT allowing it except for when you tell her to. It will not get better overnight but with time and CONSISTANCY it will get better.


Good luck and here is the chart

*Understanding Your Dog's Body Condition

Too Thin*

*1* Ribs, lumbar vertebrae, pelvic bones and all bony prominences evident from a distance. No discernible body fat. Obvious loss of muscle mass.
*2* Ribs, lumbar vertebrae and pelvic bones easily visible. No palpable fat. Some evidence of other bony prominence. Minimal loss of muscle mass.
*3* Ribs easily palpated and may be visible with no palpable fat. Tops of lumbar vertebrae visible. Pelvic bones becoming prominent. Obvious waist.




















*Ideal*

*4* Ribs easily palpable, with minimal fat covering. Waist easily noted, viewed from above. Abdominal tuck evident.
*5* Ribs palpable without excess fat covering. Waist observed behind ribs when viewed from above. Abdomen tucked up when viewed.












*Too Heavy*

*6* Ribs palpable with slight excess fat covering. Waist is discernible viewed from above but is not prominent. Abdominal tuck apparent.
*7* Ribs palpable with difficulty; heavy fat cover. Noticeable fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent or barely visible. Abdominal tuck may be present.
*8* Ribs not palpable under very heavy fat cover, or palpable only with significant pressure. Heavy fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent. No abdominal tuck. Obvious abdominal distension may be present.
*9* Massive fat deposits over thorax, spine and base of tail. Waist and abdominal tuck absent. Fat deposits on neck and limbs. Obvious abdominal distention.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I would get a brake-fast bowl or find something to slow her down on the eating. Maybe on your walks you can give her a favorite toy to carry or keep her attention on you by giving little treats as she does well.
> Here is a link to the brakefast bowl. http://www.brake-fast.net/


I was going to suggest the same thing! The Brake-fast bowl will make it so she can't remove anything (like separate balls in her bowl) that is divvying up her food and make her eat around them and slow down, so she digests it better.

Also, having small little morsels of a treat along with you might help to distract her each time she goes for something bad.

Hugs!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree with Hank that she is not eating too much, in fact that doesn't sound like very much for a puppy. She was checked for hypothyroid and diabetes correct?
Also, if I were you, I'd find a new vet. A vet who doesn't respond to your concerns in anyway and has no answers, isn't the vet for my golden.

I feel for you. Our Max was a very active golden who went through adolescence eating everything! We were so lucky he never got a blockage! He eventually grew out of it so please be patient! It will happen. I am so sorry you are all having to go through this.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Heres the ingredients of coprice

*Rice, rice bran, chicken & chicken by-products, animal fat, whole linseed, dicalcium phosphate, salt, vitamins A, D3, E, K, B1 (Thiamin), B2 (Riboflavin), B6, B12, biotin, pantothenate, folic acid, niacin, choline, trace minerals (cobalt, copper, iodine, iron, manganese, selenium, zinc), mixed tocopherols, rosemary plant extracts, citric acid, kelp, garlic, yucca schidigera extract* 

Nutritional information

*Nutrient**Amount*Crude Proteinminimum 22.00%Crude Fatminimum 10.00%Crude Fibremaximum 4.00%Metabolizable Energyminimum 340 Kcal ME per 100 gramsLinoleic Acidminimum 1.50%​


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I would consider changing foods. The first two ingredients listed are grains which means they are the main ingredients.comprising the food. You want to see meat products listed as the first items listed on the label.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

This sounds alot like Lucky from about 4 months to abut 11 months. After his first year he really became very controled. That first year was tough.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree about changing the food to something with meat as the first, ingredient, even better if meat products are the first two or three ingredients. But look at the calories too, you don't want to increase her calories with a new food too much and have gain too much weight.

She is not eating other things and chewing things up because she is hungry. She is bored and needs more interaction with you. Very few dogs play with their toys independently, they need you to play with them with the toys. 

Do I remember right, your dogs are outside dogs? Shelley is at the stage that needs a lot of supervision to keep her out of things that could harm her. Please don't increase her food to try and solve this problem, she is not eating these other things from hunger and if you increase her food she will be overweight and you don't want that.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Theres not much variety in dog food in this town we have Iams,advance,hills science diet & Eukanuba which i cannot afford Its about $80 just for 7kgs worth. Then we have have the supermarket brands supercoat,purina benetiful,purina one,optimum,pal predigree,coprice,purina bonnie. Supercoat for 18kgs is $44
Ingredients of supercoat
*Meat and meat by-products (from chicken and beef), wholegrain cereals (wheat and/or sorghum), wheat bran, whole linseeds, beet pulp, iodised salt, mixed natural tocopherols (vitamin E), rosemary plant extract, vitamins (A, D, E, K, B1, B6, niacin, riboflavin, folic acid, choline, biotin, B12), trace minerals (iron, zinc, copper, manganese), lutein, garlic and kelp.*
optimum ingredients
*Chicken and chicken by-products; cereal protein; corn; wheat; sorghum; rice; minerals (di-calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, zinc sulphate, ferrous sulphate, copper sulphate, potassium iodide, selenium); sugar beet pulp; beef tallow;vegetable oil; salt; vegetables; chicken digest; inulin; vitamins (A, B1, B2, B3, B5, B6, B9, B12, C, D, E and choline); sodium tripolyphosphate (STPP); taurine; plant extracts (marigold meal, lucerne extract, tomato powder); preservative; glucosamine hydrochloride and antioxidants.
*
The vet said to decrease her food not increase he wants me to only give her 1 cup in morning and 1 cup at night with 2 tablespoons of raw meat. She was geting 1 and half a cup in the morning and the same at night with 2 tablespoons of raw meat. I'm on the pension so i don't get much money at all. My dogs aren't missing out on anything they get fresh food and water daily,vet care and what ever else they want or need.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Again
First let me explain why I made some of the suggestions I did. I know people who have foods for years to their dogs that quality wise did not even equal Purina Dog Chow and some of these dogs lived long lifes. I know others that have fed the best quality food that money caan buy and their dogs did terrible on it and they had to switch foods. There is no one "perfect" food for every dog. All we can ever do is what we believe is best for our dogs and not worry about what others believe. I would never imply that you, or anyone, was doing anything less than this. Although dogs are considered "omnivores" I for one believe them to be more "carnivore" and thus need a food with a meat base rather than a grain one. Nut that is just my opinion. 
I do not totally understand why your vet wants to cut back the food so dramatically. He is asking to cut back 1/3 of what you are now feeding. That is a lot. And from what have said previously your dog is not extremely overweight. If you plan or have done this cut back at least add 1/2 cup or more of green beans to your dogs meals. that will at least give her the same relative full belly feeling with out adding a lot of calories to the diet. 
Another thing to take into account many folks find when they feed a better quality food, they do not need to feed as much of the better food to get the same nutritional intake as the old food. 
You may want to start a new thread on dog food in Australia to get some responses from other Aussies as to what they think of the different foods available. Make sure you put Australia in the thread title to get their attention.

Good luck!


----------

